# Rubber Tire Chains



## LPBOLENS

I saw these rubber cross-chain tire chains listed on eBay in a variety of sizes. The link below is only one of several for different tire sizes. They are also sold through the vendor's eBay store. Has anyone tried these? If they work well, it might be a solution for folks who regret running steel chains on their nicely paved driveways and walks.

http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&category=82248&item=4346553847&rd=1&ssPageName=WDVW 

:nerd:


----------



## Argee

I can't see how those would be effective...it's just a flat piece of rubber running over the top of the tire...."where's the bite"????


----------



## guest2

Argee

"where's the bite?"

In the wallet? 

It would be interesting to see how long they stay together.


----------



## guest

wheres Duc? I think he uses them...


----------



## ducati996

Actuall I dont I never got them for the same reasons/questions/concerns above

I'm in that particular situation right now. New driveway and the first time out with the very small amount of snow we had, I could see where I was with chains. No digging, but I could see marks.
My options right now but I cant test until it snows enough, is I place my AG's back on with no chains. I increased the weight somewhat to a total of 292 lbs (suitcase & wheel weights)...hopefully that will do the trick. My driveway is level, so I'm fortunate in that. I could add liquid at a later date if I dont get decent results with what I have now.
Otherwise if it dont work I will switch rim/tires back to turf and chains.....and maybe get non vbar chains...

I cant see how these rubber do dads will work. I have not heard back from anybody who has them. I would like to hear some feedback on these first


----------



## jodyand

Gromulus last year said he uses them and they work good for him here is the thread. Go down to mid page.



Thread on rubber tire chains


----------



## Gromulus

*Rubber Anti-scratch Chains*

Thanks jodyand.

Yep, I am into my fourth winter with them and have no complaints. Read the thread jodyand referenced for details. They still hold true today. The rubber chains are proving durable as well.

My only problem pushing snow with a blade is the occasional lateral movement of my front tires. While the back end stays planted, the front end sometimes skids while turning. Maybe front wheel weights are in my future.

Speaking of plowing, looks like I have some work to do tonight.

Later............


----------



## Argee

*Re: Rubber Anti-scratch Chains*



> _Originally posted by Gromulus _
> *Thanks jodyand.
> 
> Yep, I am into my fourth winter with them and have no complaints. Read the thread jodyand referenced for details. They still hold true today. The rubber chains are proving durable as well.
> 
> My only problem pushing snow with a blade is the occasional lateral movement of my front tires. While the back end stays planted, the front end sometimes skids while turning. Maybe front wheel weights are in my future.
> 
> Speaking of plowing, looks like I have some work to do tonight.
> 
> Later............ *


I guess I don't see it...Do you use them over turf tires??? Would a cleated tread give the same results??? How much higher are they than the tire surface???

I put a cleated mud and snow tire on my GT5000...they have all but eliminated the need for shains except when there's ice...right now I've got about 3" of solid ice on the driveway so negotiating it is a challenge...Gotta go dig up some sand..


----------



## theclay

The ebay link doesn't seem to work anymore. These chains can now be found at <a href="http://www.astatraction.com">ASTA Traction - rubber tire chains</a>.


----------

